# Yellowing Crypt



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

I have a few C. Wendtii that are yellowing pretty badly. I changed to an EI regimen a few months ago, and now have basically no algae, moderate overall growth in other plants, and generally pretty happy with the results.

What may be lacking with these guys though, and don't the leaf stems look a bit lanky?

http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f112/fish7days/yellowcrypt.jpg

Thx


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Looks like trace deficiency.


----------



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

I dose 5 ml Flourish 3 times a week in 50 gal. Would a trace deficiency not also show in the Blyxa in the background, ot are Crypts more sensitive?

Thx


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Not sure about trace deficiency showing up on blyxa first. Some plants show different kinds of deficiency faster than others. I have notice echinodorus and crypts shows K deficiency before any other plants, trace with L. inclinata. I have similar but minor problem with my emersed setup for Crypts as well. I wasn't dosing a lot of trace in the emersed setup for fear of high eC level. Mind you, Mg deficiency can lead to the same problem too. There is no 100% accurate answer until you start playing around with the nutrients dosing.


----------

